# Yellow lab looking a bit strange



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

Her mouth is open very slightly and is quite skittish. I would think she was holding except for the fact that I recently bought her a week ago and she is only 1 1/2 inches. I just noticed this behavior today, and may have overlooked it over the week. Any clues?


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

not so much?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Is she eating? How many and what species of fish are in the tank? How large is the tank and how long has it been set up?

Being skitish isn't such a concern--could be just that she's new to the tank and hasn't found her place in the tank heirarchy. But if she's not eating or is hiding most of the time then that is a concern. 
Does it seem like she actually can't close her mouth? Or did you mean to say that she is gasping/breathing hard? Where in the tank does she seem to choose to hang out? Top, mid, bottom--behind something??

Robin


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

1] yes, she is eating.

2] There are:

3 Snow White Zebras
4 Yellow lab (including this one)
1 Blue Cobalt
1 Kenyii (hybrid)
1 Albino Red Zebra

3] 55 gallon, set up after cycling and all for about a week and a half.

She seems to swim in no particular area, wherever she pleases for the most part. She is behaving normally for the most part, it's just the fact that it looks like she can't/won't open her mouth much at all.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Doesn't sound like there's any cause for concern--just continue to watch that she and all your fish eat at every feeding and are swimming normally around the tank. Also where your tank is fairly new you should test the water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate every other day or so. Just for the next couple of weeks.

Robin


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

well thank you very much I will continue to monitor my tank and if anything is wrong i'll be back haha

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

She could be holding. Ours held at 2-3" but I know they can hold when they are little fish. Mine has 20 fry that she had about a month ago. Apparently she got freaky with our red zebra. Apparently when they are in the same tank they tend to mate with eachother. Even though you have only had her for a week she could be holding. If she doesnt eat and everyone else does, if she hangs out in one place quite a bit of the time...those are signs she is holding. Have fun, but keep checking on her. U just never know. Good luck.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

she is eating, and i no longer believe she is holding, but for some reason whenever i count 9 fish (I have 10) she seems to be the one in her little cave.


----------

